# bows for beginners



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

is this a good bow for me to get my cusin he would be shooting birds rabbit squirrels ,ect

The Buckmasters BTR Bow

All the performance you'll ever need in virtually any hunting environment. The Buckmasters BTR Bow features patented carbon-molded limbs, a strong, machined one-cam system, an aluminum riser with a vibration-dampening EPS grip and much more - perfect for skilled marksmen.

Fully adjustable cable and string
Arrow rest with fully adjustable launcher arms
2-piece, 4-arrow quiver for aluminum and carbon arrows
3-pin, adjustable fiber-optic sight
String loop

Material: Features patented carbon-molded limbs 
Features: 4 arrow quiver 
Key Features: 29 inch draw length, 70 lb draw weight 
Model No.: AB8002570 
Shipping Weight (in pounds): 6.5 
Product in Inches (L x W x H): 36.5 x 12.75 x 36.5 
Assembled in Country of Origin: USA 
Origin of Components: USA 
Wal-Mart No.: 000972192

Top of Page


----------



## bonzo (11 mo ago)

*PSE Brute compound bow* has a comparatively narrow valley that why it is yet wide enough that you can provide to use this bow pretty fast for beginners.


----------

